# Putting Cooper on a diet.....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

He needs to lose 2-3lbs.....he's gained quite a bit by eating Gracie's puppy food and lack of exercise over the winter.

We now walk a mile a day, weather permitting......and I've cut his portion of food in half. He now gets 1/8 cup of food twice a day, instead of 1/4 C twice a day. What I've done is added a few green beans to it to help fill him up.....is that an ok idea?

Any other suggestions.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a similar problem with lexi. I ended up switching both over to an all stage food. Both are the correct weight for their size.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Another nurse I work with has a lab and she feeds her green beans with her other food to help her lose weight. She said it really helps and Phoebe loves her green beans


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Greenbeans are very healthy. I don't know about the amount of food you are giving. With the extra walking maybe cutting down on his food by half may be too much? I truthfully don't know. I would find out by someone who knows, how much nutrition for his size and activity level he needs.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mikey is a couple of pounds overweight also and I've switched him to (Light) food and it helps a lot. He still gets the same amount, but with less calories.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've already tried cutting his portions down so he wasn't getting quite a 1/4 C twice a day, and we added the exercise.....he hadn't lost even an ounce. 

I was talking with my MIL who has 2 pom's....her vet put them on a diet of just 1/4 C per day split into 3 feedings....and they are bigger than Cooper....so thats how I came up with this smaller portion size.

We are going to try it for a month....if he does'nt lose any weight, than he'll have to go in for a thyroid check.

BTW-I switched Gracie over to adult food about a month ago.....so they are now eating the same thing.

Glad to hear others are using green beans too.....I'll stick with that....he loves them...so does Gracie


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy and Bruiser are both overweight and both needed to lose about 2 pounds. At first we tried giving them smaller portions 2 times a day, and they didn't lose any weight. Izzy would attack her food like she was starving and gulp it down. It made me feel terrible to see her so hungry. Bruiser has a sensitive stomach and has vomited many times.

I tried the Eukanuba Reduced Fat for Small Breeds and I am sooooo pleased. They both have lost weight!! Instead of limiting their food, we are leaving it out and they eat when they are hungry. They have lost about 8 ounces each in just over a month. Bruiser has not vomited a single time since he started eating the reduced fat, and both their poos are perfect! Yahhhh!!!! 

They both seemed lethargic when on the limited regular food, and now they both have more energy on the reduced fat. We are very pleased with their weight loss of 2 ounces a week. Hmmmm that's half a pound a month and we'll continue them on the reduced fat until their ideal weight, then we will mix the regular food with the reduced fat, to maintain their weight. I wish I had monitered them BEFORE they gained too much....bad Nonny!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Unfortunately Merrick doesn't make a light formula......and I *just* switched over to this brand and dont want to have to switch again. If this doesn't work, I may be forced to switch to something else....we'll see.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo got overweight & he has lost some but still needs to lose another lb or so.I had him on reduced calorie NB but it didn't help at all & he seemed to be starving all the time.He has a very good appetite.I feed him 2/3 cup a day some days & 3/4 cups some days.The vet recommended the 3/4 cups of regular food & no treats at all.But he does get little tiny bites of carrots & green beans.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Coopers lost 2oz







I'm so happy that something is finally working!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to tell you Cooper is just sOOooo cute!





Andrea~


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Kissi is a little overweight too...since we have gotten the IBS undercontrol she is ravenous...I think she is trying to make up for lost time!! She eats Merrick canned food with veggies added. We give all of our dogs veggies...they get canned green beans (no salt added) and pumpkin year round and in the summer when we have fresh veggies from the garden they absolutely love steamed zucchini and squash. Kissi also loves steamed broccoli. They help to fill them up with very few calories and the veggies are wonderful for their coat. 
Kissi's Mom


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Our Muffy is over weight has been for years, I think that's why he has had so many medical problems. Our vet put him on green beans he loves them and they fill him up.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have to tell you Cooper is just sOOooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you....







I'm giving him a hair cut today to help _show off _ his weight loss


----------

